# Anyone ever see a Jointmaker Pro before?



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Jointmaker Pro In Action
Jointmaker Pro In Action | John's Blog



















Man, does it ever look interesting... you could use the table saw inside... at night... with the kids in the other room, never bothered.

just saw this the first time, so it's new to me... didn't know if anyone here has one.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, Bob. That is a neat tool, but my bank wouldn't loan me enough on my house to get one.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Awful lot of money for a hand miter saw.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

curiousgeorge and AxlMyk, ya, I hear you... it is spendy, but most of the stuff at Bridge City Tools is too. Very high quality stuff, but don't think they are targeting your typical Walmart/Home Depot woodworkers in general.

FWIW... found a pretty detailed/ongoing review here:

The Complete "Jointmaker Pro" Review..... A Paradigm Shift in Woodworking

and it looks like it's been jawed about here too:

Jointmaker Pro – From Bridge City Tool Works | The Wood Whisperer Woodworking Video Podcast and Blog

BCT blog says they are working on the next generation of the tool, and if I read right... it'll be $795 compared to $1200 for the first one. Here's a video of it:

YouTube - JMP Prototype Rail System

We'll see... sure looks like a neat idea.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh... now this looks affordable, and very usefull/handy:

KM-1 KerfMaker

youtube video of it:

YouTube - KM-1 KerfMaker by Bridge City Tool Works

Think I'm gonna have to send Mrs Clause there... you know, help the elves out a bit...


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Today's only Monday. By Friday BJ will have made a replica and posted it...Then we can pick his design and all build our own..

George Cole


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

George II said:


> Today's only Monday. By Friday BJ will have made a replica and posted it...Then we can pick his design and all build our own..
> 
> George Cole


HaHaHa, that's funny, and probably true too! If anyone could, it would be him... didn't think about that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys

But I think I will pass on that one,,I'm going to stick with my router 

But a great tool for the apartment wood shop worker ..

========


----------



## jrprottas (Mar 31, 2010)

*JointMaker Pro Ver 2*

I understand that the new $795 version will be available in May and has one fixed side and one moving side which lowered the cost. As the literature says-I think you would have to use this for awhile to discover the limitless creative possibilities. I'm watching Ebay for mine. The minute kerf will save me money with ivory and expensive burls.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Where do I hook up my dust collector?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

anotherBob said:


> Oh my gosh... now this looks affordable, and very usefull/handy:
> 
> KM-1 KerfMaker
> 
> ...


It's invaluable! I made several egg crate dividers and it was a Godsend. Great for gauging off cuts for splines, too.


----------

